# Port won't install, x11 not found



## Hutchy (Aug 6, 2013)

I installed xorg and have fluxbox etc. working nicely but when I try and install lxappearance from ports it says it cannot install because X11 is not found. I think it did the same error when trying to install 1 or 2 other ports as well. I have libX11 installed and have reinstalled it as well.


```
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.14.4
checking for XML::Parser... ok
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for XLIB... no
configure: error: Package requirements ("x11") were not met:

No package 'x11' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XLIB_CFLAGS
and XLIB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]pawel@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11-themes/lxappearance/work/lxappearance-0.5.2/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/lxappearance.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/lxappearance.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD and how long since you updated it?

You still seem to have devel/pkg-config installed.

```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
  or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```


----------



## Hutchy (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been wanting to know what was going on with this pkg-config error for a while now as it is not even installed, I have pkgconf-0.9.2_1 installed *and* it is the latest version my ports have after ports being updated.

Anyway, I did a `make reinstall` of pkgconf-0.9.2_1 *and* all seems right now. II am trialling what I think is some kind of 9.2-STABLE snapshot from somewhere near 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hutchy (Aug 7, 2013)

I wanted to add thanks @SirDice for helping me to fix the pkg-config problem as well as I was not expecting to get the pkg-config error fixed at the same time, I noticed you have posted on the pkg-config problem in the past.

I was just not sure why it complained like that when it was not installed. Reinstalling pkgconf fixed the X11 error as well.


----------

